# Help! Western salter 1000



## Lawnscapes07 (Oct 27, 2014)

2 Weeks ago I decided to make sure all my equipment was good to go for the season, I threw on my salter, plugged it in, and it work just fine no problems what so ever, un hooked everything and took the slater off. 
Yesterday was the first storm of the season, I put on my salter plugged it in and turned it on to make sure it would work before putting salt in it and all I got was the RED blinking light (2 blinks). Last year I had this problem and it was the 30 amp fuse by the battery, I checked the fuse it wasn't blown but I popped in a new fuse and went to try it again, RED light came on again.

The only thing that has been changed on the truck since the salter worked 2 weeks ago was I had the dealership hook up the wiring to run a wideout instead of a straight blade. 

I got out the muiltimeter and check the current at: 
Fuse= Good
Cable going into control box= good
Where the salter plugs into truck wiring = no current
fuse box= fuse was good
I grabbed another control box and plugged it in and still got the 2 blinks 

I inspected the cables all the way from the battery to the salter and couldn't find any damage. 
The only thing I have found that doesn't seem right is, in the engine bay where the wires split from the cab down to the end of the truck i noticed the yellow and orange wires were cut off

anyone have any ideas what's going on? I ended up using my fertilizer spreader to throw down salt at my lots and that wasn't fun.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Lawnscapes07;1868474 said:


> anyone have any ideas what's going on?


I do!

Here's a hint...



Lawnscapes07;1868474 said:


> in the engine bay where the wires split from the cab down to the end of the truck i noticed the yellow and orange wires were cut off


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

There's not gunna be any current going to the motor unless it's turned on
Can the motor be turned by hand? And use a test light. Meters lie


----------



## Lawnscapes07 (Oct 27, 2014)

can you tell me where the yellow and orange wires are suppose to be hooked up to? Thanks


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Lawnscapes07;1868500 said:


> can you tell me where the yellow and orange wires are suppose to be hooked up to? Thanks


Those wires are for a light, they have nothing to do with the salter operation. check your motor, make sure the spinner isn't binding, check the bottom bearing, and make sure all connections are clean as well as the underhood fuse holder. Sounds more like corrosion somewhere. Also check the red and white plug that goes into the back of the controller to make sure its making good contact.


----------



## Lawnscapes07 (Oct 27, 2014)

mpriester;1868525 said:


> Those wires are for a light, they have nothing to do with the salter operation. check your motor, make sure the spinner isn't binding, check the bottom bearing, and make sure all connections are clean as well as the underhood fuse holder. Sounds more like corrosion somewhere. Also check the red and white plug that goes into the back of the controller to make sure its making good contact.


The motor spins freely, I've checked all connections multiple times even swapped out controllers and got the same error code?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I think your truckside harness is bad at the connection to the salter, I had a similar problem, they do get corrosion inside them that is hard to diagnose. No power on truckside means that's where it likely is.


----------



## Lawnscapes07 (Oct 27, 2014)

I do have an extra wiring harness, I'll hook it up and see if that's the problem


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

mpriester;1868525 said:


> Those wires are for a light, they have nothing to do with the salter operation.


My bad. I forgot about the light wiring in the harness... Especially being that the red and white are the ones plugged into the controller.


----------

